

Bogus Research: The best programmers are 10x better than average programmers. - seventeenorbust
http://sco.lt/81iLMf

======
seventeenorbust
Money quote: "Nearly all the statistical variation in performance is accounted
for by literally one single programmer in a 46 year old study (n=12). This
study was actually conducted to see if giving people access to computers that
ran their programs immediately instead of waiting days for their code to be
run on shared systems improved performance (News flash: It did)."

